# Realistic mpg



## PAUL ZX80 (May 1, 2018)

Hi, I'm brand new to Audi but considering a purchase.

My local garage has an Audi TT 2.0 TDI Ultra S for sale and their website claims a mpg rate of 62.8

Seems incredibly high to me but could this be realistic in optimum conditions?


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

In a nutshell - No.

I'd reckon 50mpg in real world. There are threads on here where people declare their mpg for various models, have a search for them.

Also : https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/realmpg/audi/tt-2014


----------



## PAUL ZX80 (May 1, 2018)

Perfect! Thanks


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi from my experience of owning both diesel and petrol cars I have always found that my consumption has been approximately 10 mpg less than the figures quoted by the manufacturers. It really is time for there to be a major overall of the way in which manufacturers declare their mpg figures as it is impossible in my experience at least to achieve what they claim. But that's a separate debate!!!!!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

PAUL ZX80 said:


> Hi, I'm brand new to Audi but considering a purchase.
> 
> My local garage has an Audi TT 2.0 TDI Ultra S for sale and their website claims a mpg rate of 62.8
> 
> Seems incredibly high to me but could this be realistic in optimum conditions?


Both petrol and diesel figures, while they are not "lies", they don't/or rarely specify the circumstances in which they achieved these numbers.

Most often they get these figures: in Eco mode, AC/OFF, under 40 mph, light pedal work and definitively not anywhere near any actual city roads (red lights, jams...)

In a sense these numbers are obtainable but you really have to work for them. They are the absolute maximum that you can achieve. Realistically its 20%-30% more in real world.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Also the figures differ in whether they are urban or highway. My TT petrol figures are pretty close for highway. However the city/urban are very different. I guess its hard to simulate urban driving perfectly. Because every city has different: number of traffic lights, intensities of traffic jams... so which city to use as ultimate norm? :lol:


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

From experience my diesel Audi/Vw cars can quite easily achieve the combined figures but petrol models Are usually some way off claims. Our Current 2017 Tiguan 4motion tdi claims 50mpg and hits it easily. Long term average over winter (always worst time for cars, heated seats, heaters etc) for past 139hrs driving is 48mpg with 55mpg easily achievable on a long journey. Our tt in signature claims 42mpg but I've never once managed it. Closer to 35 is more like it. Had a 2012 black edition a3 170tdi which claimed 60mpg and achieved it with ease over the 3 years I owned it and wife's previous Quattro amplified tdi tt easily managed its claimed 53mpg with the same engine


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

To chime in, I've not bothered reading the "official" consumption figures. On a trip to Beaulieu of about 80 miles, the car was saying it was averaging 40mpg. I was driving steady, with a few bits of ooomph. That's on a 7000 mile nearly new 2.0l manual TFSI.

If the car is realistic I'm more than happy. Even round town it's showing approx 35 mpg. No idea how that compares with other people's experience.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I had that engine in my Golf GTD, realistically you'll average about 50mpg. Not bad but not significantly better than the 2.0 petrol having had both.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

I have a 1.8 TFSI TT black edition. Quoted figures are 47mpg combined and 57mpg extra urban. I drive 90miles per day to work on motorway and hit about 44mpg.


----------



## PAUL ZX80 (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. I really appreciate it


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

All manufacturers are playing the same game, trying to squeeze the maximum mpg out of their models. 
You should primarily use the quoted figures for comparison against other models. 
If you want to hit the quoted mpg read up about hypermiling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadams0 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi, 
I have a 2015 mk3 TDi Ultra S-Line & get over 50mpg on long runs & mid-high 40s for general driving. 
I don't drive particularly carefully/frugally & I'm sure if one did you could achieve mid-50s on motorway journeys. 
Steve.


----------



## stumpy (Jan 22, 2009)

I usually average about 60 mpg on my morning commute, 50 on my way home. Commute is about 23 miles each way, 75% motorway. It is currently averaging 52.4 over the last 5200 miles.


----------

